# installing apr1



## eeluve (Jun 19, 2012)

I am upgrading FreeBSD from 8.1. Currently installing apr1, had to make several changes to Makefile and something else along the lines, but now really stuck on this:


```
performing libtool configuration...
./configure: 9360: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
*** Error code 2
```

*T*he 9360 line of /usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.4.2/configure is:


```
_LT_DECL(, AS,      1, Assembler program)
```

*T*he whole part of the script is:


```
test -z "$AS" && AS=as
_LT_DECL(, AS,      1, Assembler program)
test -z "$DLLTOOL" && DLLTOOL=dlltool
_LT_DECL(, DLLTOOL, 1, DLL creation program)
test -z "$OBJDUMP" && OBJDUMP=objdump
_LT_DECL(, OBJDUMP, 1, Object dumper program)
```
I don*'*t see, where I should not use a word and which, or where to add a bra*c*ket, tried to comment out both 9360 as well as 9359 to no avail. And even more after r*u*nning `make install` (just to check what debug would tell me then) those lines become uncommented again?

Yes, tried to run it through several shells, just in case - result is the same.


----------



## eeluve (Jun 21, 2012)

Hate to up it, but, honestly, if not here, then where could I seek help (I do understand thats more of a programming question, but in case of someone's experience). And this port is somewhat critical.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2012)

Why did you make changes in the Makefile? And what did you change?


----------



## eeluve (Jun 21, 2012)

First several mistakes were about make not beeing able to find the path with install scripts, .../apr1/work/apr-1.4.2 exists but Makefile was looking for 1.4.5 or something I believe, same with apu. It was two days ago, and I got a lot of work with two-factor auth, ipsec and various other win/linux stuff, so my brain can*'*t remember everything now, sorry.


```
APR_VERSION=    1.4.2
APU_VERSION=    1.3.9
```

*T*he lines above were changed, to fit the existant files.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2012)

Update your ports tree. devel/apr1 is at 1.4.5.1.3.12_1.


----------



## eeluve (Jun 21, 2012)

*D*oing *it* right now.


----------



## eeluve (Jun 21, 2012)

Updated ports, still got .../work/apr-1.4.2 .../work/apr-util-1.3.9, Makefile still pointing to the versions you mentioned. My next step? Ok, it seems I got this problem with many if not all of my ports collection, BUILDVERSION and PORTNAME are different to the /work directory content.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2012)

`# make clean`

Then try to build the port. Please post any errors if there are any.


----------



## eeluve (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you, I*'*m not good at FreeBSD yet, could you please explain why do I have to build each port manually now?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2012)

Install something like ports-mgmt/portmaster or ports-mgmt/portupgrade. It'll make working with ports a whole lot easier.


----------



## eeluve (Jun 22, 2012)

No sir  thank you. Have tried portmaster/portupgrade earlier - the outcome was ports (especially shared objects/libraries) went into an endless loop. And I hate to use something, that I don't really know how it works and have no control of.


----------



## freethread (Jun 22, 2012)

eeluve said:
			
		

> No sir  thank you. Have tried portmaster/portupgrade earlier - the outcome was ports(especially shared objects/libraries) went into an endless loop.


It happens when you don't read (and take actions) /usr/ports/UPDATING directions (at least in my experience).


			
				eeluve said:
			
		

> And I hate to use something, that I don't really know how works and have no control of.


At first I also thought this way, I used portupgrade for long time, now I use portmaster for more than 1 year and it works really well (still in my experience).


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, definitely read /usr/ports/UPDATING before doing anything else. There's even a nice command for it now, pkg_updating(1). Don't just blindly upgrade everything, sometimes things need to be done in a specific order.

While it's possible to do everything by hand it'll get complicated real quick. I personally prefer *portmaster* after having used *portupgrade* for many years. I prefer it because it has no other dependencies and doesn't rely on an external database.


----------



## eeluve (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you a lot for explanations, I'll go into trying portmaster then as soon as time allows. Currently finished updating to 9.0 and got some x11 problem, "The moc has changed too much". Done [cmd=]portsnap extract fetch update[/cmd] still the same.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2012)

If you upgraded from 8.x to 9.0 you will need to rebuild _all_ your installed ports.


----------



## eeluve (Jun 22, 2012)

Ye, already got it. Fine now.


----------

